# My puppy has an eeeew factor



## patriciap (Jul 30, 2010)

So, I have a Peke-a-tese (maltese/pekingese) mix who's about 14 weeks old. I know she's still a young puppy, but I thought that dogs were averse to even their own pee. 

My little Lola doesn't seem to mind her urine. She'll just step right into it or lay on the puppy pad that has her pee on it... eeew. (I know most of you are against training pads, but I live on the fourth floor of a loft building in downtown LA and cant get her out fast enough when she is having an accident... most of the time, I can't even get her to the pad on time!) I digress... my question is, will she grow out of this or will she just have a permanent eeew. factor?













.


----------



## katielou (Apr 29, 2010)

Some dogs just don't mind it.

If she came from a puppy mill i know they generally are a little "dirtier


----------



## Nil (Oct 25, 2007)

Dogs bred in puppy mills were forced to live in their urine/feces and therefore don't mind it as much. Most well bred and well taken care of puppies do have an adverse reaction to living in their own urine/feces.

You get her from a petstore?


----------



## Yvonne (Aug 6, 2010)

Agreed if she was raised in filthy conditions she is too used to it and you have a long road ahead of you. Persistence complete supervision and patience will be needed.


----------



## sulla88bc (Jul 27, 2010)

A word of caution about pads from my own...ongoing....experience. I started using pads during the night and supervision during the day. Recently I noticed my pup was peeing on his bedding during the day. If he is in the room by the door I can tell he wants to go out and I let him go out straight away, but if he is next door it is the bedding every time! Why? Well he has got used to peeing on anything on the floor remotely padlike. I understand your problem with being in an appartment, this is just forewarning for later when you start trying to go without pads, you may get problems. I have had to abandon pads and get up during the night, pick up the bedding during the day (he sleeps on the sofa then) and invest in some specialised cleaner. I hope you don't have the same problems but if you notice any puddles on rugs etc...you will at least know why it might be happening. Good Luck


----------



## patriciap (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm ashamed to say it, but I bought Lola from a pet store. I'm a first time dog-owner and didn't know any better. I was looking for a small dog (because I live in an apt) that was hypoallergenic as I have allergies, and I didn't realize that they came from puppy mills until I started researching on training her. =(

When I got her at the pet store, her little area was set up with a bed and potty pad area and she wasn't laying on the potty pad or messing with it. How can I train her to become adverse to her urine and to not walk on the potty pad or lay on it (when it's dry). Right now, she'll walk right through her wet urine on the potty pad and track little urine paw marks all over my bathroom floor.


----------



## katielou (Apr 29, 2010)

Why is she even going on the pads?
You need to take her out every 30 minutes and very soon after she has had a drink or any food.


----------



## patriciap (Jul 30, 2010)

She's going on pads because I work during the day and live alone. Also, when I catch her in the act, I can't physically get her outside in time to finish her business. I can barely make it to the pad in time. I know the pads are not ideal and it'll take longer to transition her to going outside, but I don't see any alternatives until she has full bladder and bowel control, which I understand will be around 6 months old - 2.5 months away


----------



## Reiko89 (Jul 2, 2010)

Actually there is another option, if you have a balcony or a porch on your apartment (or even if you don't) you can get a doggy grass pad, it uses fake grass, so your dog isn't making a habit of peeing on anything paper or cloth-like that happens to lay in your floor, it will also get her use to squatting in the prickly grass.... Plus they're washable and reusable so in the long run you'd save money.


----------



## Pynzie (Jan 15, 2010)

What do you mean you can't get her to the pad in time for her to finish? I thought that if you pick a dog up in the middle of peeing he/she will stop and won't continue until you put them down again.


----------



## Nil (Oct 25, 2007)

I don't have experience with that fake grass but that definitely sounds like it could work. If you wait until she is an adult all you will have is an adult dog peeing in the house. I guess you think that if she can hold it as an adult, she will? The problem is no matter how long she can hold it as an adult, she won't if she wasn't trained to eliminate outside as a puppy.


----------



## patriciap (Jul 30, 2010)

emumbert1 - 

Thank you for being supportive... I know everyone has an opinion on the potty pads, but I'm doing the best I can with the situation I have, so it's nice to hear a few encouraging words. =)

I looked into the grass pads, but as I live in downtown LA, there's actually no grass around me... lol. We only have dirty concrete sidewalks and a few trees here and there, but no patches of grass, so I thought it would be silly to get her used to grass since that won't be where she'll have to go. Also, Lola has had all 3 of her parvo-distemper shots, but has one more round of bortadella and corona to go (for some reason, the pet store didn't give her these... they gave her another type of vaccination instead), so that's the reason, I don't feel safe taking her out yet or employing a dog walker because she'll be so exposed to other dogs (can't wait until the end of the month when she's fully vaccinated). Also, my pup is only 3 lbs and has really short legs... not sure how that would work for group dog walks, but I may try this when she's fully vaccinated.

She's already learning to "hold it" on her own. She doesn't poop in her pen anymore. She waits until I come get her in the morning and when I come home from work, and 2 out of 3 times she'll go on the potty pad as long as I sit with her in the bathroom, so now I'm trying to incorporate regular trips to the bathroom/potty pad every 2 hours to regulate her (but sometimes she just won't go) and then I catch her in the act on my rug a few minutes later...lol

What I was wondering is how I can keep her from walking through her own pee while the pee pad is wet and how I keep her from laying on the pee pad when it's dry. Also, she has a bad habit of snatching the pee pad and running off with it. I actually think this is a ploy for my attention as I always run after her when she does this. I'm being manipulated by a 3 lb puppy... lol


----------



## Reiko89 (Jul 2, 2010)

Well the point is really more to make sure she doesn't get use to peeing on something that feels like say a comforter, a t-shirt, a bill that's fallen on the floor etc. 

You could train her to avoid the puddles, take a pee pad she's peed on and let her sniff it, if she starts to step on it, tell her "Eww, Nasty!" (or whatever you want to) and have her back up, keep doing that and then show her the clean pad and just let her walk all over it whenever she wants, every time you see her on a pee spot, just tell her it's nasty... The fact is, she doesn't THINK it's nasty, for her with her past, it's just like you or I walking across the carpet, or the sidewalk, she's been doing it since she could walk, and it's normal for her, just like training her that going potty where you don't want her to isn't a good idea, training her to STEP where you don't want her to step is good too... Eventually when you CAN walk her outside, it can work to keep her from going in water puddles to avoid worms, oil puddles or other suspicious things you don't want on her, just say the command and she'll understand it's not a good idea to step on whatever she's about to.


----------



## patriciap (Jul 30, 2010)

Reiko - 

Thank you soooo much! That's a great suggestion. I'll start on that tonight when i get home. I kind of like the "eeewww nasty" command, because it's what I would say naturally... lol


----------



## cantbuythewag (Aug 11, 2010)

On puppys that young, you can pick them up midstream and it continues. I have had many puppys and most of them will continue after picked up.


----------



## sulla88bc (Jul 27, 2010)

cantbuythewag said:


> On puppys that young, you can pick them up midstream and it continues. I have had many puppys and most of them will continue after picked up.


yup and sometimes there isn't that much to come out with a little pup so they have finished by the time you see them assuming the position...it is hard, you have to watch like a hawk for the signs....


----------

